# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Artistic picture of Limnophila Sessiliflora



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Picture is taken with

- Canon G2
- Macro mode
- F8 stop
- External light










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Picture is taken with

- Canon G2
- Macro mode
- F8 stop
- External light










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

absolutely amazing...

I have to buy some macro lenses...


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

What a coinky-dink! Looks like one of my avatars...

I'll post a full-size pic tomorrow when I get home from overnight call. It probably won't match the resolution of Jay's picture, but it's got good color:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by AntÃ³nio Vitor:
> absolutely amazing...
> ...


This shot is not even taken with macro lens. This is standard G2 in macro mode.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's beautiful Jay! You just reminded me that I've got to get practicing with my camera...









Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

my camera isn't capable to produce similar shots without maco lenses...


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Makes me realize I need a real camera. The one time use leave at the 1hr. photo shop just are not cutting it!


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Very nice picture, Dr. Jay.

IMO, external light is more important than a macro lens to take picture of that quality.

Pictures of my tank


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's mine...like I said, my Sony just can't compare to Jay's Canon. Man, I gotta get me one of those!










Full pic of crowns:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

2la,

Very nice too. What camera are you using.

How much light do you have over your tank and how do you propagate this plant ?

Nodes on this plant are very close to each other.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Jay, my camera is a Sony DSC-P1 hand-me-down from my brother. It's at least three years old and is one of the older generation of Sony cameras. Still holds up well with 3.3 megapixels, but I'd like to get my hands on a Canon G3 or higher (if they make 'em) someday. My pictures just don't compare to the likes of yours or Michael Lim's (though I don't know what camera he's using).

The tank it was growing in is 24" high, 24" wide, but only 10" front-to-back--very difficult to aquascape. I have it filled about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way with anubias growing emersed. Lighting is 110W of CF GE Aqua Rays Fresh & Saltwater in an AH Supply hood. The nodes are actually close together only towards the top as the plants reach the light. Lower down the internodes were up to 2" in length, and this obviously did nothing for the aquascape, which ultimately is why I had to get rid of it. Crowns were beautiful, though. Propagation is simple: Whack 'em off halfway and replant 'em.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I'd like to get my hands on a Canon G3 or higher (if they make 'em) someday.


There are rumours about a Canon G4 but they are unconfirmed. The reason that they kept the G3 at 4 megapixels is because of the the amount of "noise" in low light shots from anything over 4 megapixels. Canon felt that the trade off for megapixels over picture quality wasn't worth it. The new DIGIC processor and the ability to take and preview RAW data images and even render full 3 minute video clips (instead of 5-30 second clips) plus the incredible f2.0 lens make the *Canon G3 the most sophisticated digital camera on the market today.*

Nikon and Canon are the two top choices but even Nikon's best digital cameras (in the same class as the G3) have a hard time keeping up. A comparison test will show you that the G3 outperforms the nearest Nikon competitor camera in speed and low-light handling let alone features.



> quote:
> 
> My pictures just don't compare to the likes of yours or Michael Lim's (though I don't know what camera he's using).


Thanks 2la.
I haven't see Michael's pictures. Link ?



> quote:
> 
> The nodes are actually close together only towards the top as the plants reach the light. Lower down the internodes were up to 2" in length.


I have the exact problem with this plant. Nodes are 2" or even more towards the bottom of the plants. I remember David Oliver having good experience with this plant.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dr.Jay:
> I haven't see Michael's pictures. Link ?


Thanks for the camera review, Jay. Check out Michael's pics of small cories in the "Favorite schooling species" thread in the fish forum.


----------



## BenMontana (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a G3 and while I am happy overall with it there are a couple of things that bother me.

When in manual modes, like focus, the cam relays "analog" control to a little wheel that although well placed is very crude sensitivity wise. Sometimes it acts like it is freewheeling, then the adjustment will jump a second later.

The delay between shutter press and the actual "shutter" release is pretty long. A half press of the shutter release does not lock in the focus and light exposure setting that to me seems intuitive.

I'm not putting the camera down, I think I would still buy this over others in its price range.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BenMontana:
> The delay between shutter press and the actual "shutter" release is pretty long. A half press of the shutter release does not lock in the focus and light exposure setting that to me seems intuitive.


That's good to know about the lack of focus and light level locking. Still, it seems lots of folks using Canons are getting awesome pictures...do they take more pictures, use another technique, or does the camera somehow compensate for this shortcoming? I really like the ability to lock the focus in place. I went to Circuit City's website and it appears that the higher-end Sony's utilizing the Carl Zeiss lenses are receiving rave reviews. Anyone here with any experience? I suppose we can start a new thread if this one's getting too sidetracked...


----------



## BenMontana (Feb 1, 2003)

Don't get me wrong. I am very pleased with this camera and would recommend it with those caveats.

A feature that offsets my previous remarks is that you can switch the light meter from average, to spot average to spot fairly easy once you get a grip on the myriad of settings and where they are controlled from. Using either ap' preferred or time preferred, manual focus and the multi-shot bracket feature you have the opportunity for truly great shots.

BTW, newegg.com had 128meg SimpleTech flash memory for a great price and it is faster than the flash ram card that came with my camera.

I hope to do better than this, but I am pleased to be getting shots like this:

Mad' Lace Bloom

[This message was edited by BenMontana on Fri April 11 2003 at 06:27 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

afer all my Fufjfilm camera can poduce similar macro photos without any macro lenses...
the problem is my artistic capability...









It is able to focus at 3 cms of distance, so I think it's capable...


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Jay,

Do you have a link to that comparison test or was it in a magazine?

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Do you have a link to that comparison test or was it in a magazine?


What comparison ?. Between Canon and Nikon ?

If so, then I browse on DPREVIEW for camera informations.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

If you have a choice between g3 and nikon cp5000 which one would it be? explain.

I was looking at a comparison today and it seems like the g3 is better for close range and cp5000 is better for long range pictures.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

It's hard to answer that question since I never used 5000 series.

I would look into Steve's reviews and conclude your decisions on what others said.

Here is all you needed to know about both cameras.

Canon G3

Nikon 5000

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I went to Circuit City's website and it appears that the higher-end Sony's utilizing the Carl Zeiss lenses are receiving rave reviews. Anyone here with any experience?


I use a Sony Mavica 3CD with a Zeiss lens; hubby and I got it in July of 2001 and we're both still very happy with it--it's a 3.34, 3x optical zoom that will also accept other lenses, so you can get as fancy as you want to. He does a lot of closeup work, taking pictures of small electronic parts, and I, of course, take fish and plant pictures, and it's been a great camera for both of us. Even the auto features yield excellent results, but all major parameters can be set manually; I'd say Dr. Jay's macro setting is better, but we do have a set of macro lenses for it. Most of the time, though, I find that cropping a high resolution shot at greater distance will give me the results I want. The one criticism I'd make is that it's not as portable as many digitals, it's larger and more cumbersome than many others, but the features make up for it. It's also very well designed in terms of its user interface--simple to use and well organized. I haven't found anything I like better yet.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------

